# Pity the poor 1%er



## Josiah (Jan 29, 2015)




----------



## Meanderer (Jan 29, 2015)

Pity the poor counterfeiter! 


"He's made way too much money for one day"! 








I had an Uncle that made big money! ....that's how they caught him...it was a half inch too big!


----------



## Josiah (Jan 29, 2015)

Six of one, half a dozen of the other.


----------



## AZ Jim (Jan 29, 2015)

Meanderer said:


> Pity the poor counterfeiter!
> 
> 
> "He's made way too much money for one day"!
> ...



:lofl::clap:


----------



## Meanderer (Jan 29, 2015)

View attachment 13746


----------



## Meanderer (Jan 29, 2015)

Sorry Josiah, didn't mean to derail your train of thought!


----------

